#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  MANIT Bhopal  2012 admissions Cut offs, Ranking, Placements, fee -  Discussion

## nikita.manit

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Alumni  of  *MANIT Bhopal* , I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for *MANIT Bhopal  2012 admisssion*.

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1960

*Campus in acres* : 256 hectares.

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE.

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 25 colleges in India.

*MANIT Bhopal Cutoff*   : All India Rank : 22294 | Home State  Rank : 30843

*MANIT Bhopal Branches and Intakes*

 *S.No.*
 *Name of Branch*

 *Sanctioned   Seats*

 *1.*
 Civil Engineering
 92

 *2.*
 Mechanical Engineering
 170


 *3.*
 Electrical Engineering
 108

 *4.*
 Electronics & Communication   Engineering
 139

 *5.*
 Computer Science & Engineering
 184

 *6.*
 Material Science & Metallurgical   Engineering
 62

 *7.*
 Chemical Engineering
 62

 *8.*
 B. Architecture
 120

 TOTAL
 *937*






*Fees Structure*

*Fee for first semester at the time of admission* Rs. 22365/- (Day Scholar) Rs. 25815/- (including Hostel Fee)

*Yearly fee* : Rs. 37780/- (Day Scholar) Rs. 43130/- (Including Hostel Fee)


*MANIT Bhopal Branch wise B.Tech Placements 2010-2011:* 


*Branch
*
*No. of Students*
*Placement Offers Made
*

Civil Engineering
62
67

Mechanical Engineering
71
75

Electrical Engineering
64
56

Electronics and Communication Engineering
91
122

Computer Science Engineering
66
95

Information Technology
57
95

Materials Science & Metallurgical Engineering
37
49

Chemical Engineering
39
51






*Campus Facilities*

*MANIT Campus is divided into three sectors*
*
Academic Sector :* 

Total Area of academic block 265 hectares.Total built-up area of the Institute building 36,343 sq. m.A new computer center with latest facilities is camping up.A small dispensary with two doctors.A big auditorium with seating capacity of 1000 persons.Institute CafeteriaA gymnastic hall with modern gadgets.Large number of play fields.A new sports complex will be built soon.
*Hostel Sector** :*

Built-in area of Hostels 13,092 sq. m.5 Hostels for 1200 students (Boys)1 Hostel for 200 students (Girls)Each hostel has additional but limited indoor and outdoor games facilities.
*Address*
Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology, Bhopal, India Pin code : 462051

*Now  its time for your queries!!!*





  Similar Threads: PEC Univeristy Chandigarh 2012 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion MANIT Bhopal M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MANIT Bhopal fee | MANIT Bhopal placement IIT Delhi 2013 DMS Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion MDI Gurgaon 2013 Admissions, Cut offs, Placements, Ranking Discussion MANIT Bhopal 2011Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from   Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it   in here..? If not, then please recommend me other NIT's for these   branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## nikita.manit

See your Rank Seems to be close to 50,000 at this rank it is very difficult to get a seat in MANIT any ways all the best.... :):

----------


## ayush.gaud

I am from Bhopal I am getting 212 marks in AIEEE 2012 which best branch could I get in MANIT

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit bhopal? mech. or ee . my hs is up

----------


## nikita.manit

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit bhopal? mech. or ee . my hs is up



[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] the last year's cutoff was close to 8000 so  u have a very rare chance, my suggestion would be that u start looking for a backup college option any ways all the best ...... :): 


---------- Post added at 11:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




> I am from Bhopal I am getting 212 marks in AIEEE 2012 which best branch could I get in MANIT


@ you can get all the branches except cs, ec, ee, me so you can choose according to ur choice

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

any other branches?

----------


## shreya1

how much reservation do state students have in their respective state nits?...i m from delhi general category i hav got 198 marks cn i get chemical in any nits?

----------


## nikita.manit

> how much reservation do state students have in their respective state nits?...i m from delhi general category i hav got 198 marks cn i get chemical in any nits?


@ Shreya1 you can get Chemical Engineering by the 3rd or 4th round by the counseling, State Students get the reservations rules made by the government as it changes very frequently

----------


## devarpan

i am getting 184 in aieee 2012
can i get any stream till 5th councelling ?
i am a general candidate from UP.

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit bhopal? mech. or ee . my hs is up


any othr branch?

----------


## nikita.manit

> any othr branch?


 @Tarun Kaushik   at this rank I am afraid no

----------


## jash murjani

SIR I GOT *172* IN *AIEEE*...can i get mechanical in *MANIT* bhopal?? :(think): 
i'm a resident of indore nd general category..!

----------


## avinder_kaur

> SIR I GOT *172* IN *AIEEE*...can i get mechanical in *MANIT* bhopal??
> i'm a resident of indore nd general category..!


[MENTION=85172]jash murjani[/MENTION] as per last years cutoff there is a very rare chance of you getting mechanical engineering in MANIT Bhopal this year 

Any ways All The Best.... :):

----------


## ashutosh_p

I'm getting 188 in AIEEE(2012) can I get mechanical engineering at MANIT?, plz reply

----------


## osank

> I'm getting 188 in AIEEE(2012) can I get mechanical engineering at MANIT?, plz reply


AT 188 marks expected AIR-15000 which means that chances for mech at MANIT BHOPAL are NIL

----------


## ajpranshu

Do we have to accquire 60% in PCM in board?

----------


## nikita.manit

> Do we have to accquire 60% in PCM in board?


@aipranshu there is no such criteria however you need to have Physics & Mathematics as a compulsory subject and anyone of (Chemistry, Bio-technology, Computer Science, Biology)  as a optional subject to take admission in BTech .

----------


## avincric

My marks in B.Arch 2012 is around 160.
What rank can I get?
Any chance for a good college?

----------


## Rishabh.gwl94

i am scoring 190 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to SC category from BHOPAL.Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it in here..?

----------


## nikita.manit

> i am scoring 190 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to SC category from BHOPAL.Can i get CS/ECE/EEE. Do i have any chance of getting it in here..?




 @rishabh.gwl you can get any branch in the first round itself

----------


## harshit singh

can i get admission in manit through mp pet???/

----------


## nitiarora

> can i get admission in manit through mp pet???/


[MENTION=77916]harshit singh[/MENTION] you can get admission in MANIT only through AIEEE

----------


## ankit7777777

my score in aieee 2012 is 121...i am from M.P itself and belongs to obc category....can i get metallurgical engineering in MANIT even in 5th round???

----------


## smitha.nitw

> my score in aieee 2012 is 121...i am from M.P itself and belongs to obc category....can i get metallurgical engineering in MANIT even in 5th round???


[MENTION=103501]ankit7777777[/MENTION] It seems somewat difficult as per last years cutoff

----------


## AnjalisharmaAJ

can anyone explain what home state rank is?

----------


## abir_arvind

i got 202 in b.arch ......... m from M.P only ....... wat r my chances in manit ???

----------


## ajlooser

M a resident of m.p. , aieee state rank 1600 , aieee all india rank 26000 , any chance of getting Nit Bhopal , please reply ,please

---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

M a resident of m.p. , aieee state rank 1600 , aieee all india rank 26000 , any chance of getting Nit Bhopal , please reply ,please




---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------

M a resident of m.p. , aieee state rank 1600 , aieee all india rank 26000 , any chance of getting Nit Bhopal , please reply ,please

----------


## DivakeWl

hey im frn bhopal n i hav got AIR-1188 in B.arch n SR-39 in B.arch in aieee in OBC cat.  .Plz cn u tell me whether i cn get MANIT or not for b.arch?
thnx!!! plz rply as soon as possible!!!! plz................

----------


## nikita.manit

> can anyone explain what home state rank is?


Home state rank is the rank which is calculated after applying a home state quota.

---------- Post added at 01:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




> hey im frn bhopal n i hav got AIR-1188 in B.arch n SR-39 in B.arch in aieee in OBC cat.  .Plz cn u tell me whether i cn get MANIT or not for b.arch?
> thnx!!! plz rply as soon as possible!!!! plz................


@DivakeWI this is a thread for B. Tech Admission Discussion

----------


## nikita.manit

> M a resident of m.p. , aieee state rank 1600 , aieee all india rank 26000 , any chance of getting Nit Bhopal , please reply ,please
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 AM ----------
> 
> M a resident of m.p. , aieee state rank 1600 , aieee all india rank 26000 , any chance of getting Nit Bhopal , please reply ,please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[MENTION=114494]ajlooser[/MENTION] I believe you should look for any other NIT

----------


## ajlooser

SIR I GOT *171 IN AIEEE...can i get admission in MANIT bhopal??
i'm a resident of indore nd general category.

*

---------- Post added at 07:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

can u please provide state wise closing rank for MANIT

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------

I do not have chance in other NIT ,,

----------


## terminate

i got 11630 rank .........can i get mnit bhopal

----------


## nikita.manit

@*terminate* i believe you should get Chemical and Mettalurgical Engineering by the 3rd round.

----------


## sweetgirl1

i got state rank 593(category) & 666(overall) and AIR 9025, 10789...can i get cs or ec in manit?? :(think):

----------


## nikita.manit

> i got state rank 593(category) & 666(overall) and AIR 9025, 10789...can i get cs or ec in manit??


@I believe that you should get CSE in the later rounds, however for ECE I have a doubt as far as central counseling is concerned.

----------


## gauravat18

hello i ave secured 33k gen and 25k category rank and 1700 state rank and iam from bhopal so can it get civil etc in manit?? plz reply soon

----------


## nikita.manit

> hello i ave secured 33k gen and 25k category rank and 1700 state rank and iam from bhopal so can it get civil etc in manit?? plz reply soon


@*gauravat18* I believe that you do not a chance in MANIT this year as per last years trends 

My suggestion would be that u start looking for a backup College in your state

----------


## singh_aditya10

Hello!
I've got 20k overall AIR, 16k General AIR.
My State General category rank-1098. (homestate-MP)
Can i get CSE or Chemical till last rounds of counselling?

----------


## nikita.manit

> Hello!
> I've got 20k overall AIR, 16k General AIR.
> My State General category rank-1098. (homestate-MP)
> Can i get CSE or Chemical till last rounds of counselling?


[MENTION=117395]singh_aditya10[/MENTION] I believe you can get Chemical Engineering by the last round.

----------


## singh_aditya10

How much possible and probable is the branch upgrade (i.e., chemical to cse in my case)  if one has a good enough cgpa at the end of first year? Or we have to depend on someone to make a seat vacant? Plz help.

----------


## nikita.manit

> How much possible and probable is the branch upgrade (i.e., chemical to cse in my case)  if one has a good enough cgpa at the end of first year? Or we have to depend on someone to make a seat vacant? Plz help.


[MENTION=117395]singh_aditya10[/MENTION] I believe it depends on both you should have a good cgpa to be eligible for a branch chance and there should be vacant seat available in the branch of ur choice, but mostly according to me it depends on ur first years performance.

----------


## shubhamshah

I have got 214 marks (air 10107), can i get ec or cse at nit - bhopal,

----------


## nikita.manit

> I have got 214 marks (air 10107), can i get ec or cse at nit - bhopal,


[MENTION=117559]shubhamshah[/MENTION] wat is ur Homestate???

----------


## amrita sharma

my brother is scoring 188 marks (gen category) .......from MP.....
which branch in MANIT will he get????? plz rply

----------


## nikita.manit

> my brother is scoring 188 marks (gen category) .......from MP.....
> which branch in MANIT will he get????? plz rply


 @amrita sharma   I believe you can get any branch by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff

----------


## amrita sharma

thanx a lot frnd...............

----------


## amrita sharma

Actually i wanna  confirm that ......my brothers  all india rank is 18574...from MP with general category....
Could he really get......... civil,metallurgy,   & chemical in MANIT...
'also his state rank is 1166....... plz rply soon......

----------


## smitha.nitw

> Actually i wanna  confirm that ......my brothers  all india rank is 18574...from MP with general category....
> Could he really get......... civil,metallurgy,   & chemical in MANIT...
> 'also his state rank is 1166....... plz rply soon......


 @amrita sharma   he only has an outside chance of getting Metallurgy in the 5th round as per latest cutoff trendz published

----------


## SAM MEENA

My aieee state rank is 395 and i have got 149 marks can i get manit...................

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

I am from indore please reply soon...........

----------


## nikita.manit

> My aieee state rank is 395 and i have got 149 marks can i get manit...................
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------
> 
> I am from indore please reply soon...........


@*SAM MEENA* wat is ur home state

----------


## sweetgirl1

i am resident of mp and hence eligible for state quota...then too can i not get ece??

----------


## nikita.manit

> i am resident of mp and hence eligible for state quota...then too can i not get ece??


[MENTION=115709]sweetgirl1[/MENTION] by ur state quota u can get ECE in the second or third  round as per last years cutoff

----------


## SAM MEENA

:S: my aieee state obc rank is 395 i am from dewas (m.p.) can i get manit bhopal and which branch please reply soon................ :(whew): 

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

my home state is madhya pradesh

----------


## nikita.manit

> my aieee state obc rank is 395 i am from dewas (m.p.) can i get manit bhopal and which branch please reply soon................
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------
> 
> my home state is madhya pradesh


@*SAM MEENA* I believe you can definitely get it

----------


## ku5h4nk

I Have AIR 35668 AND I AM FROM GENERAL CATEGORY AND I HAVE A STATE RANK 1808 . I AM A RESIDENT OF MADHYA PRADESH.  :=: 

PLS TELL ME WHAT ARE MY CHANCES OF GETTING ADMISSION IN ANY BRANCH OF MANIT.

----------


## nikita.manit

> I Have AIR 35668 AND I AM FROM GENERAL CATEGORY AND I HAVE A STATE RANK 1808 . I AM A RESIDENT OF MADHYA PRADESH. 
> 
> PLS TELL ME WHAT ARE MY CHANCES OF GETTING ADMISSION IN ANY BRANCH OF MANIT.


[MENTION=123129]ku5h4nk[/MENTION] I dont as per last years cutoff Trendz

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## sourabh10

sir i am getting CSE-IIITDM jabalpur and CSE-MANIT ..which should i take and why???

----------


## saurabhxaviers

i have got 11600 rank in aieee 2012 and i just want to ask that if i get civil in 4 round r there any chances of upgradation to electrical or mechanical in 5 round and if civil is good or not

----------


## aniljanyani

i hav heard that manit director is very corrupt and ragging is also there and that to too harsh.
is it true.
pls rply soon.i m participating in aieee councelling.

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

is it 100% safe now to stay in bhopal (refering to gas leak)

----------


## Yash_pare

respected madam,           
i am getting 210 in jee mains 2013 and i am from madhya pradesh and belong to the general category..
do i have any chance of gettin EC ,mech,civil in MANIT..please i need a answer

----------

